# Prime minister apologizes to reporter but doesn't remember why?



## Jarnhamar (7 Jul 2018)

> _"If I had known you were reporting for a national paper, I never would have been so forward."_




The Prime Minister says that he doesn't remember any negative interactions with Rose Knight 18 years ago but he does remember apologizing (for something?).





> Trudeau said Friday that he respects Knight's decision but remembers the encounter with her differently.
> 
> "I'm confident that I did not act inappropriately but I think the essence of this is that people can experience interactions differently," he said after an announcement in Calgary.


[ https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/woman-says-trudeau-apologized-day-after-encounter-at-b-c-music-festival-in-2000-1.4003520 ]

If he's confident he did not act inappropriately why would he apologize for being so forward not realizing she worked for a big news paper?



> The prime minister said the allegations leveled against him and those against the former minister of sport and disabilities are different.


Naturally. It's always "different" when it comes to him.


The PM needs a distraction quick.


----------



## FSTO (7 Jul 2018)

CBC’s “The House” played a clip from a year or so ago where the PM was adamant that his actions over the years have been above reproach. I guess in hindsight he should have been a little more vague, it would have given him some cover. But if you live by the sword of righteousness you better be damn sure your past is lily white!


----------



## Remius (7 Jul 2018)

Not sure if a distraction will help him this time.  Even the CBC is pressing this.  

He boxed himself in good.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jul 2018)

What's discouraging here is the legions of folks who were outraged by DT's words, seem to have no problem with JT's deeds.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What's discouraging here is the legions of folks who were outraged by DT's words, seem to have no problem with JT's deeds.



Since you brought that individual into the discussion,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations


----------



## Remius (7 Jul 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What's discouraging here is the legions of folks who were outraged by DT's words, seem to have no problem with JT's deeds.



Really? Legions?  

I haven’t seen too much either way.  This story is still developing.  Something tells me that he’s going to get permanent damage on this one.  

In one regard he does deserve the benefit of the doubt. But he set a standard and now he looks like a hypocrite for it.

Also what you just said could easily be reversed and state that it is discouraging to see folks who had no problem turning a blind eye to DT’s actions suddenly be outraged by JT’s.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2018)

Did the specifics of the allegations been disclosed yet?  Or is it still at the stage of “he did something wrong” without more? To different individuals, a same act may be at different parts of the righteousness spectrum...  Without specifically knowing what it is, we are just judging with a heavy political affiliation bias...


----------



## Remius (7 Jul 2018)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Did the specifics of the allegations been disclosed yet?  Or is it still at the stage of “he did something wrong” without more? To different individuals, a same act may be at different parts of the righteousness spectrum...  Without specifically knowing what it is, we are just judging with a heavy political affiliation bias...



Not really.  It seems to have been a swipe or a caress or something along those lines. And yes you are right.  

The woman does not wish to pursue this. At all.  That should end it.  However, Trudeau set himself up as a champion for women.  Declared that he was beyond reproach in past interactions with women and had a zero tolerance policy on anything where a woman might have a complaint against a man.  He also said this “There is no context in which someone doesn't have responsibility for things they've done in the past”

He also kicked a few caucusmembers before they could even defend themselves and with less to go on than is now presented against him. 

And now he’s all about misinterpretation and perception....

This is the problem.  It goes to character.


----------



## Navy_Pete (7 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> And now he’s all about misinterpretation and perception....
> 
> This is the problem.  It goes to character.



To be fair, he's a politician, so misrepresentation, lack of character, and flexible perceptions of reality is really what they are all about.  More surprised that people are surprised.

Politicians with character and morals are generally not elected, or relegate to the backbench.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Jul 2018)

"women who come forward with complaints of sexual assault and harassment must be supported and believed. "

"I remember that the encounter happened. I do not remember any inappropriate actions.”

" this lesson that we are learning—and I’ll be blunt about it—often a man experiences an interaction as being benign or not inappropriate and a woman, particularly in a professional context, can experience it differently. We need to respect and reflect on that.” 




So believe women when they come forward about inappropriate sexual behavior unless its the PM then it might just be a miscommunication?

Luckily the PM has decided there won't be an investigation after "consulting with experts". I wonder if the experts last name is Butts.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2018)

For reference to the discussion, 

The statement from the woman involved in the 2000 incident,
https://twitter.com/cath_cullen/status/1015350234224963586

"I did not pursue the Incident at the time and will not be pursuing the Incident further." 

"The debate, if it continues, will continue without my involvement."


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jul 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "I did not pursue the Incident at the time and will not be pursuing the Incident further."
> 
> "The debate, if it continues, will continue without my involvement."



So what are you saying, that because she doesn't want to pursue it shouldn't be news worthy? You cherry picked those quotes out of her statement for a reason.

Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Jul 2018)

She also said the incident "did occur, as reported".



So since women must be believed why did our prime minister say he wouldn't have been so forward if he knew she worked for a big news paper?  Because a small town reporter would have kept her mouth shut? Wouldn't have been believed?  Okay to grope small town reporters but not big time ones? 

That "apology", which Trudeau doesn't deny, creates more questions don't you think?





> “We have, as we always do, taken these issues seriously,” Trudeau said in an exclusive interview with CP24, when asked if the allegation that circulated throughout the national press over the last few weeks should be investigated. * “We’ve talked to a broad range of experts on these. I’ve been reflecting very carefully on this and I think we are moving forward in the right way.”*



Classic nothing to see her folks move along.


----------



## Loachman (7 Jul 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/woman-accused-trudeau-breaks-silence-1.4737511


> Woman who accused Trudeau of groping breaks her silence
> 
> John Paul Tasker, Lisa Laventure CBC News
> Posted: Jul 06, 2018 5:48 PM ET | Last Updated: July 6
> ...


Not on our own past behaviours, "we all" haven't been. On his, and his more recent ones, and his fitness for office - yes.


> "And as I've said, I'm confident I didn't act inappropriately, but I think the essence of this is people can experience interactions differently


Yes, a sexual assault victim's opinion of the "interaction" always differs from that of the assaulter.


> and part of the lesson we


That should have been "I", because most people already know this stuff.


> need to learn in this moment of collective awakening


That should have been "personal" awakening.

Use of "we" and "collective", of course, is a weak attempt to normalize his actions and deflect his guilt.

And use of "interactions" is an attempt to trivialize a sexual assault.


> ... people in many cases, women, experience interactions in professional contexts and other contexts differently than men.


Especially in cases of sexual assault.


> "I apologized in the moment because I had obviously perceived that she had experienced it in a different way than I acted or I experienced it."


He "apologized", if one could call it that, the following day rather than "in the moment", in which he implied that, had his victim been anybody other than a journalist reporting for a major newspaper, the assault would not have been of any consequence to him.


> The prime minister addressed that apology in detail on Thursday.
> 
> "Again, I've been reflecting on the actual interaction and if I apologized later, then it would be because I sensed that she was not entirely comfortable with the interaction that we had," Trudeau said.
> 
> ...



The biggest difference between the two situations, of course, is that one involved Kent Hehr, and the other involved Justin Trudeau.

_*Who still has not actually denied the alleged grope.*_

Why not?

I would normally prefer to wait for the results of a full investigation, and give the accused the benefit of the doubt in the meantime.

There have been some celebrities that I liked who were accused - Bill Cosby and Rolf Harris - and, although I hoped that they were innocent, understanding that the rich and famous can easily be the targets of false allegations, sadly adjusted as the investigations continued.

Trudeau's victim did not make any allegations, beyond the original article, and sought no settlement or investigation. It was clearly documented at the time of occurrence, however, and he has still yet to actually deny it, where most others similarly accused have protested their innocence, even the guilty ones.

What galls me the most, though, is Trudeau's continuing hypocrisy, deflection, double standards, and presumption that he is above the rules that apply to lesser people. That includes the rules that he set himself, stating that they did indeed apply to himself.


----------



## FSTO (8 Jul 2018)

The Captain Obvious headline of the day:

"Hajdu supports Trudeau’s handling of groping allegation"

Note: That was the original headline I saw yesterday morning. It has now been changed.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/hajdu-trudeau-support-allegation-groping-1.4735327


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2018)

> Knight also reiterated the apology Trudeau proffered to her was done *a day after the incident, not in the moment as he had suggested when he claimed he recognized that she “was uncomfortable”.*


https://torontosun.com/news/national/batra-trudeau-groping-controversy-now-a-dumpster-fire


Liberal damage control department must be pulling in some serious overtime hours.


On the bright side at least people stopped talking about the swingset eh?








			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> The Captain Obvious headline of the day:
> 
> "Hajdu supports Trudeau’s handling of groping allegation"
> 
> ...





> "I'm actually proud of a prime minister that understands that you can believe that you didn't have negative interactions with someone — I think we can think about this in all kinds of different situations — *and find out later that someone perceived that interaction in a completely different way, and reflect on how our behaviour and the way that we make our way in the world impacts other people,"*



I'm not very intune with this stuff but isn't this excusing inappropriate sexual behavior because someone didn't know any better?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2018)

In my mind, he finally did something right. For all the wrong reasons, but still.

This now allows people, whether they believe in #metoo movement or not, to judge on their own without social pressure.

Trudeau has once more added confusion to the system. By acting the feminist and removing anyone who even had an allegation against them then blatantly, refusing to follow his own rules ie: removal before investigation.

So, ironically, he's brought us back to the point of innocent until proven guilty, where the defence has an opportunity to give their side as opposed to being railroaded on a simple allegation.

I doubt he did this intentionally. He's really not that smart or fair. However, in his attempt to hide or suppress his supposed malfeasance, he's brought us back to where it's allowable again to question the accuser. The left will have to stop demanding the removal of people on a whim or false allegation. The accused will simply have to demand equal treatment as that to the PM. He's also, effectively, recused himself from making any further decisions on any further allegation brought against the grits. 

It would not be contested by anyone if the only way out of this was with an early election. He might even garner a smidgen of respect from me, if he had the cojones to do it.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> The woman does not wish to pursue this. At all.



Regarding that,

QUOTE

Expert says Trudeau groping allegation shouldn't have been dug up without woman's permission
https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/sexual-assault-expert-says-trudeaus-comments-of-harassment-allegations-not-far-off-the-mark
For all the political back and forth on Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s alleged groping of a reporter 18 years ago, a Calgary-based expert on sexual assaults says the victim’s story should never have been dug up without her permission.

END QUOTE


----------



## Remius (8 Jul 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding that,
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...



I agree, to an extent.  She wrote an editorial in the public realm.  Also being anonymous make it hard to get her permission.

I agree that her anonymity should be respected.  

This should be about Trudeau's hypocrisy and double standard more than anything else.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (8 Jul 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding that,
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...



I disagree.

This story was published 18 years ago. It was in the public domain.

As others have stated, this is not about the alleged victim. It is about Trudeau's hypocrisy and inability to tell the truth when it matters.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Jul 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The left will have to stop demanding the removal of people on a whim or false allegation. The accused will simply have to demand equal treatment as that to the PM.



Just to be fair, I don't think you can count Patrick Brown and the Ontario PC party as left....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2018)

Thanks for finding that one tiny, insignificant piece of fly shit in the pepper Bruce. Your input is as valuable as ever. There are many that would disagree with you about Brown being on the right.


----------



## Loachman (9 Jul 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLOFB31ABf4


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for finding that one tiny, insignificant piece of fly crap in the pepper Bruce. Your input is as valuable as ever. There are many that would disagree with you about Brown being on the right.



How is that insignificant?  The Progressive Conservative Party of Ontario  are the ones that refused to let him run even as an MP based on allegations.  Seems to me the right is doing it just as much as the left.


----------



## Loachman (9 Jul 2018)

Yes, they did.

But what choice did they have in the climate of that time, when everybody accused was presumed to be guilty?

Had he stayed on, that would have been the Liberal and NDP prime focus during the campaign.


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Yes, they did.
> 
> But what choice did they have in the climate of that time, when everybody accused was presumed to be guilty?
> 
> Had he stayed on, that would have been the Liberal and NDP prime focus during the campaign.



I'm not arguing that.  Just that what Bruce posted was relevant and on point.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2018)

Had Brown been the PM I suppose he could have reflected on what allegedly happened and decided he was moving forward without an independent investigation.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> On the bright side at least people stopped talking about the swingset eh?


:rofl:


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Had Brown been the PM I suppose he could have reflected on what allegedly happened and decided he was moving forward without an independent investigation.



He can, now that the PM has pressed the reset button on his values and feminist approach.  

Something tells me we'll be hearing less feminist pontification from the Prime Minister.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> He can, now that the PM has pressed the reset button on his values and feminist approach.
> 
> Something tells me we'll be hearing less feminist pontification from the Prime Minister.



I’d put money on him doubling his efforts, in order to show some contrition without actually admitting any guilt.


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I’d put money on him doubling his efforts, in order to show some contrition without actually admitting any guilt.



I wouldn't take that bet 

Either way I think the damage is done.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Jul 2018)

Why has this thread been "pinned" so that it always appears at the top of the thread board?  

AFAIK that is not normally done - indeed the only other pin is about how to talk about politics on Army.ca....


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Why has this thread been "pinned" so that it always appears at the top of the thread board?
> 
> AFAIK that is not normally done - indeed the only other pin is about how to talk about politics on Army.ca....



I hadn't noticed.  But it is a good question.


----------



## Scott (9 Jul 2018)

Correct. Unstickied.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/opinion/trudeau-groping-allegation-1.4738492



> * Hypocrisy is at the crux of the Trudeau groping allegation*
> 
> The prime minister and his defenders are asking for a type of consideration previously denied to others
> 
> ...




And from the article, on bringing up alligations from the past without concent



> Ironically, there is at least one recent occasion when a private allegation was put on the public record without the complainants' express permission: That is, in late 2014 when Trudeau went public with allegations against MPs Scott Andrews and Massimo Pacetti, without telling the women involved — two NDP MPs — in advance. The women felt blindsided according to the NDP whip at the time.



Did Trudeau consult with "the experts" on that one too? 

Remainder of the article at the link


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

Jarnhammer, that is exactly what I was saying. 

And this is the CBC reporting this.  

Maybe now Scheer will stop asking about swing sets and the opposition might have something more substantial to go after him in the fall.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Jarnhammer, that is exactly what I was saying.
> 
> And this is the CBC reporting this.
> 
> Maybe now Scheer will stop asking about swing sets and the opposition might have something more substantial to go after him in the fall.



I guess this tweet didn't age well, eh?

https://twitter.com/justintrudeau/status/390904041808867328?lang=en


----------



## dimsum (9 Jul 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I guess this tweet didn't age well, eh?



Like a Canadian version of <a href="https://www.reddit.com/r/TrumpCriticizesTrump/">Trump Criticizes Trump</a>.


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

With only 121 likes and 187 retweets I'd say only his family and friends ;D saw it...


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Jarnhammer, that is exactly what I was saying.
> 
> And this is the CBC reporting this.



Ohhhh yeahhh brother! (*Macho Man" Randy Savage voice*) 


[quote author=PuckChaser] 
I guess this tweet didn't age well, eh?
[/quote]

Nope. 

I predict we'll see some TrudeaTears on TV when the PMO realizes_ their nothing to see here _ tactics aren't working.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Like a Canadian version of <a href="https://www.reddit.com/r/TrumpCriticizesTrump/">Trump Criticizes Trump</a>.



Want me to move your post over to the US President thread? Or is the Trump Derangement Syndrome bad enough that he has to come up in a thread about a domestic Canadian political issue?


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or is the Trump Derangement Syndrome bad enough that he has to come up in a thread about a domestic Canadian political issue?



He already has come up in this discussion.

Reply #3



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What's discouraging here is the legions of folks who were outraged by DT's words, seem to have no problem with JT's deeds.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2018)

When has 2 wrongs ever made a right?


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> When has 2 wrongs ever made a right?



I did not say what is right or wrong. 

I am simply suggesting, PuckChaser, if you want to move Reply #40, you may, or not, wish to move Reply #3 as well.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Want me to move your post over to the US President thread?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Maybe now Scheer will stop asking about swing sets and the opposition might have something more substantial to go after him in the fall.



Why? Do you think the grits will even answer, or provide any sort of clarity? Or how many personal days the PM will take trying to avoid the question? We already know he's going to blame Harper. If they even address it, will they just go off subject as they are want to do? 

We're far enough along in his mandate to know that Trudeau and Butts won't answer, unless they want to. Protocol and fairness be damned.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jul 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for finding that one tiny, insignificant piece of fly shit in the pepper Bruce. Your input is as valuable as ever. There are many that would disagree with you about Brown being on the right.



Wasn't picking flyshit at all, in fact not even close.....just ensuring that people know that this is more about the hypocrisy of our PM and not a "left/right" thing.
I think it's a very important distinction...


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why? Do you think the grits will even answer, or provide any sort of clarity? Or how many personal days the PM will take trying to avoid the question? We already know he's going to blame Harper. If they even address it, will they just go off subject as they are want to do?
> 
> We're far enough along in his mandate to know that Trudeau and Butts won't answer, unless they want to. Protocol and fairness be damned.



It doesn't matter if he answers or not.  It's about keeping the narrative going. This is one area where the opposition could be effective if they wanted to.  Even the Trudeau friendly media is asking about his hypocrisy on the subject.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Jul 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if he answers or not.  It's about keeping the narrative going. This is one area where the opposition could be effective if they wanted to were any good at all.  Even the Trudeau friendly media is asking about his hypocrisy on the subject.



FTFY


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2018)

JT built the cage he is squirming end and was quite happy to shove others into it. The fact the woman does not wish to pursue it, could be that she does not want the publicity or she is afraid of the backlash from criticizing the PM. The progressives can be quite nasty to anyone who challenges their idols. I relish the fact that he is caught in a trap of his own making. However on a broader front, I don't think anyone who is "normal" today can survive the media and PC scrutiny of national politics and we are going to see a massive drop in potentiel candidates. The remaining ones were be puritanical in whichever belief system they have and things will get nastier.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2018)

So I'm hearing he grabbed her ass. 

If that's true then I can totally understand where the confusion comes from and how a woman might perceive that differently than a man. Wide open to interpretation. Pretty understandable why Trudeau wouldn't consider that a negative interaction with a woman and apologize right away/the next day when he realized she was uncomfortable/worked for a big news paper.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> So I'm hearing he grabbed her ass.
> 
> If that's true then I can totally understand where the confusion comes from and how a woman might perceive that differently than a man. Wide open to interpretation. _*Pretty understandable why Trudeau wouldn't consider that a negative interaction with a woman*_



Please confirm that you are kidding/joking/being sarcastic.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> and _*apologize*_ right away/the next day when he realized she was uncomfortable/worked for a big news paper.



Except he did _*not*_ really apologize, and still has not. While he did, as reported, use the word "sorry", the more telling part of his statement was the follow-on sentence: "If I had known you were reporting for a national paper, I never would have been so forward". Combined, that is not an apology to his victim. It is an expression of concern that the story would spread more widely than it would have if she was only reporting for a small-town newspaper, or not reporting at all.

He did not say "I'm sorry for what I did to you", "I'm sorry that I made you feel uncomfortable", "I'm sorry that I offended you", or "What I did was wrong", or ask for her forgiveness, or anything remotely like a real apology.

He did not actually express any remorse for his action or the harmful effect that it had on her. He was only cared about himself, and not about her at all.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Please confirm that you are kidding/joking/being sarcastic.



Very much. Trudeau grabbed a woman's ass. He's been very ambiguous about the details and I think it's obvious why; he was hoping they wouldn't surface. 

I don't know who he thinks he's fooling by saying that men and women perceive things differently when the context is grabbing a woman's ass.  




> He did not say "I'm sorry for what I did to you", "I'm sorry that I made you feel uncomfortable", "I'm sorry that I offended you", or "What I did was wrong", or ask for her forgiveness, or anything remotely like a real apology.
> 
> He did not actually express any remorse for his action or the harmful effect that it had on her. He was only cared about himself, and not about her at all.


Agree 100%. His "apology" reeks of elitist privilege. "If I had known you were a somebody and not a nobody I wouldn't have sexually assaulted you".

But it's okay because _WE'VE_ reflected on it and _WE'RE_ moving on. Right?


----------



## Loachman (11 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Trudeau grabbed a woman's ass.



Credible source, or speculation?


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Trudeau grabbed a woman's ass.



Our late mayor R.I.P - allegedly - did that. 

_While in office._
https://nationalpost.com/posted-toronto/rob-ford-grabbed-my-ass-last-night-former-opponent-accuses-torontos-mayor-of-lewd-exchange


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Credible source, or speculation?



Something from an interview I caught on my news feed. I'll try and go back to find it.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Our late mayor R.I.P - allegedly - did that.
> 
> _While in office._
> https://nationalpost.com/posted-toronto/rob-ford-grabbed-my-ass-last-night-former-opponent-accuses-torontos-mayor-of-lewd-exchange



Just a case of a man understanding a situation differently than a woman. He no doubt reflected on it and moved on.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jul 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Our late mayor R.I.P - allegedly - did that.



Inexcusable, but:

The career-killing outrage machine had not even begun construction, let alone been honed to its current level of excellence, back then.

Rob Ford had not professed his purity and perfection to the world or fired others for doing the same thing.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Just a case of a man understanding a situation differently than a woman. He no doubt reflected on it and moved on.



And was probably much more incapable of recalling the possible negative interaction (or anything else from that night).


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Trudeau grabbed a woman's ass.



I can see the headline now.  
https://twitter.com/joe_castaldo/status/310418323546447872


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Since you brought that individual into the discussion,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference to the discussion,
> 
> "I did not pursue the Incident at the time and will not be pursuing the Incident further."
> 
> "The debate, if it continues, will continue without my involvement."





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding that,
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Expert says Trudeau groping allegation shouldn't have been dug up without woman's permission





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Our late mayor R.I.P - allegedly - did that.
> 
> _While in office._





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I can see the headline now.
> https://twitter.com/joe_castaldo/status/310418323546447872



I sorta get the feeling you don't want this conversation to happen  rly:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2018)

I thought we were discussing Trudeau. Not Rob Ford, who is dead or Trump who is American. Nor a need to draw comparisons. This is all on the PM. Not anyone else. That is the case at hand that needs settling.


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2018)

My first post came after this,



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What's discouraging here is the legions of folks who were outraged by DT's words, seem to have no problem with JT's deeds.



Regarding popularity with voters, 

Nanos Weekly Tracking, ending July 6, 2018 ( released July 10, 2018 ) 
https://assets.nationalnewswatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/10060908/Political-Package-2018-07-06.pdf
"Preferred Prime Minister – Nanos tracking has Trudeau as the preferred choice as PM at 42.6 per cent of Canadians followed by Scheer (24.4%), Singh (7.1%) and May (6.0%).  Nineteen per cent of Canadians were unsure whom they preferred."

Be interesting to compare the results of next weeks poll.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jul 2018)

Doesn't matter how popular he is, if he can't win a majority.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/poll-tracker-federal-poll-averages-and-seat-projections-1.4171977


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2018)

I wonder this was an isolated incident and she's the only woman he was "so forward with", or, if other women are out there who were similarly treated.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Jul 2018)

What do you think? A rich, narcissist* individual out and about. My bet, yes.

https://www.thespec.com/news-story/2219070-sex-pizza-and-politics-with-justin-trudeau/

*Sex, pizza and politics with Justin Trudeau* - Oct 13, 2011

Extract: Justin Trudeau is engaging the youth vote. And if some of the 250 Liberal supporters at McMaster University’s Convocation Hall needed more convincing, Trudeau offered a small taste of what it’s like to be engaged in a political campaign.“The intensity, the excitement of being in the middle of a political campaign — it’s heavy, it’s fun stuff,” started Trudeau. “There’s pizza, sex and all sorts of fun things.”

* a person who has an excessive interest in or admiration of themselves.
"narcissists who think the world revolves around them"


----------



## larry Strong (13 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I wonder this was an isolated incident and she's the only woman he was "so forward with", or, if other women are out there who were similarly treated.




Well...speculation..........

https://debatereport.com/canada/sophie-gregoire-trudeau-half-admitted-justin-cheated-on-her-in-2015/6818

And the Global News interview quoted in the above link........

https://globalnews.ca/news/1897750/a-family-affair-canadas-next-first-lady-lunch-with-sophie-gregoire-trudeau/

Pretty sure any wife confident in the answer would have said no.....just my 2¢ after 38 years of marriage......



Cheers

Larry


----------



## Will M (10 Nov 2018)

The day when the media no longer mentions the name Trudeau will be a good day!


----------

